# relabeling a t shirt



## jobby (Jul 2, 2013)

hi looking for a manufacturer who sells really good quality at a reasonable price t shirts that can be retagged easily anyone any ideas which blank t shirt provider i should buy from, they will be to start a new sports club clothing range


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you browsed the relabeling section of the forum? T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

Tons of suggestions and sources, too many to name here.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

If you are looking to have a t-shirt finished with a tagless label then you will want to look for a tear-away tag shirt. If you want to have a label sewn in under the seam you can go to Mission Imprintables, they provide this service on the blanks from their warehouse.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

I know that Royal Apparel has relabeling service. They do it for a fee and there is a minimum order on blanks before you can get the service. Here is a link to their Relabeling Service. Hope that helps.


----------

